# Anybody here had a Lomo?



## maxkennedy (Nov 24, 2013)

Supposedly you can take really trippy pictures with it. Very old-school.


----------



## limr (Nov 25, 2013)

You're probably thinking of a Holga or Diana. They've got a reputation for a certain kind of distortion and vignetting that could be described as "trippy."

I do have a Lubitel 166B, which is an original LOMO - literally. It's a TLR that was produced by the Russian camera company, LOMO. The pictures are remarkably good quality for a plastic camera, not really distorted. Here's an example:




It's easy to take double exposures:



But if you want the trippy pictures, try a Holga and shoot some 120 film. Or if you want to actually build the thing yourself (and use 35mm instead), then get a Konstruktor:  http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...to-gallery/336656-lomography-konstruktor.html


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 25, 2013)

I have a Diana but my favorite is the Pop 9 - I have more fun with that little plastic camera - have been experimenting with how to get abstract patterns in that pop art style. 

Since the Holgas and Dianas are plastic they aren't as sturdy or light tight as better quality cameras but can be used for some fun experimental effects. I have some midcentury Kodaks and Agfas etc. that are bakelite/metal but similar in that they don't have much in the way of shutter speed or aperture settings (sometimes the focus is one stick figure, a bunch of stick figure people, and mountains). 

I think the plastic lenses might give the more dreamy look compared to other basic viewfinder cameras that have a glass lens. 

Nice pictures Leonore! that's a cool double exposure. Haven't tried that myself (unless I've done it accidently!).


----------



## limr (Nov 25, 2013)

vintagesnaps said:


> I have a Diana but my favorite is the Pop 9 - I have more fun with that little plastic camera - have been experimenting with how to get abstract patterns in that pop art style.
> 
> Since the Holgas and Dianas are plastic they aren't as sturdy or light tight as better quality cameras but can be used for some fun experimental effects. I have some midcentury Kodaks and Agfas etc. that are bakelite/metal but similar in that they don't have much in the way of shutter speed or aperture settings (sometimes the focus is one stick figure, a bunch of stick figure people, and mountains).
> 
> ...



Well, as I said - it's easy to take double exposures whether you meant to or not!  That was one of my happy accidents, but I haven't had a roll through the Lubitel in a while, so I'm thinking that I should load her up and practice taking intentional double exposures.

And yes, I agree that the plastic lenses add to the dreamy quality of the image.


----------



## terri (Nov 25, 2013)

Ha!  Your double is exposure is the poster child of "happy accident", Leonore!   It's terrific.   

I have a Lomo fisheye that I've not used in a while, due to the obvious limits of practical use.   But it takes a nice picture for what it is.   I prefer my Holga - it has a good "sweet spot" so it's easy to frame up.   As long as I remember to a) wind the film  b) remove the lens cap  c) tape the back shut  I'm good to go.   :mrgreen:    

It's my low-tech love!


----------



## timor (Nov 25, 2013)

I think OP means this LOMO:
http://www.ephotozine.com/articles/...-started-it-all-20024/images/Lomo-LC-A+TM.jpg


----------



## gsgary (Nov 26, 2013)

I want to know how you make trippy photos, this migth be trippy


----------



## minicoop1985 (Nov 26, 2013)

I know on some Aires cameras (like the 35-V) there's a double exposure function that lets you expose something as many times as you want. Never tried it, but I bet you could get something pretty interesting with that. It's a more substantial camera (not considered a "toy" like the plastic lens Holgas and Lomos) and weighs about as much as a small car, but hey.


----------



## gsgary (Nov 26, 2013)

minicoop1985 said:


> I know on some Aires cameras (like the 35-V) there's a double exposure function that lets you expose something as many times as you want. Never tried it, but I bet you could get something pretty interesting with that. It's a more substantial camera (not considered a "toy" like the plastic lens Holgas and Lomos) and weighs about as much as a small car, but hey.



There's one on my Mamiya C330


----------



## Mike_E (Nov 27, 2013)

Try a Lensbaby, you'll like it.


----------

